# Staining cottonwood



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I am having a heck of a time. I will start from the beginning, and work my way in circles :laughing: . A lady from a local church came by today needing some collection plates/bowls turned. (and knew I would do it for free even though I have never stepped foot inside her church, the price was right anyway)
She showed me one like they have and wanted more like it. Not too much trouble 10 1/2" across and 2 1/8" deep with a couple small details. It was stained very dark and she wanted the same. Her only request was that it was "light wood", meaning weight. I don't have much of that, I saw hardwoods like sugar maple, cherry, walnut...for myself. The bowl is thick sided and would be heavy made from a dense wood.
I did have a wide piece of cottonwood sawn and air dried 10/4, that I WAS going to use as a workbench top.
I turned one out pretty easy, but I am having trouble getting anything close to a decent stain on it, well a test piece of course. I have tried 3 different products I had in the shop (oil based mahogany semi paste, oil based walnut semi paste and a dark antique cherry liquid)
I will add, I don't stain much, don't really believe in it. If you want walnut color use walnut wood, cherry use cherry...kinda one of my pet peaves.
At the rate I an going, the first plate will burst into flames if it ever crosses the threashold of that church, I have cursed it enough for sure :furious:


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Have you tried dyes? I try to dye most things that "need" it instead of staining. I feel I have more control over the end result.


----------

